# Patches is itching a lot



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel so bad for her. I took her to the vet yesterday and she was given an antihistamine she take 2 times a day. She has had 3 pills altogether so far. To be honest I don't think it has helped her much if at all. I also added some fish oil to her supper last night and will do that again today. Vet is hesitant to use any steroids because of the liver issue we had when she had that reaction to Nexguard last spring. I have been using some coconut oil on her skin. I have increased the humidity in the house. She is on a grainfree diet. I don't know what else to even try to do for her.

I do think I might cut her hair down to a puppy cut soon now as she is of course matting her beautiful h. air with all the itching. That is then tough for both of us to deal with.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Glo...Suki started itching and licking her feet non-stop a few months ago and I was determined to find a way to help relieve her without the meds.
What has worked tremendously for her is providing-iodine and water foot soaks. I also take a cloth and and do a sponge bath on her body if she starts to itch.
It might stain a tiny bit but I'd rather have my fluffs comfortable, not itch than look pretty.
I've been using it on Lacie along with her peroxide baths for her mange and her skin looks amazing, she's not itching and hair has finally growing back.
If you go on Dr. Becker's site, you will find several different types of soaks that will help itching, including this one without having to go on steroids and other types of meds.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

glo77 said:


> I feel so bad for her. I took her to the vet yesterday and she was given an antihistamine she take 2 times a day. She has had 3 pills altogether so far. To be honest I don't think it has helped her much if at all. I also added some fish oil to her supper last night and will do that again today. Vet is hesitant to use any steroids because of the liver issue we had when she had that reaction to Nexguard last spring. I have been using some coconut oil on her skin. I have increased the humidity in the house. She is on a grainfree diet. I don't know what else to even try to do for her.
> 
> I do think I might cut her hair down to a puppy cut soon now as she is of course matting her beautiful h. air with all the itching. That is then tough for both of us to deal with.
> Thanks for listening.


I can understand how tough this is for both of you, Glo. 

Does the vet know what is causing the itching?

Has the vet prescribed any kind of medicated shampoo?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for any and all input. I will read up on Dr Becker some today. No medicated shampoo given yet. I will probably call on Monday if I don't see some real signs of improvement this weekend. She has been on a dry Wellness Core Grainfree kibble for small breeds since I brought her home. I have picked her up 3 cans of the same food to see if that might help add some more moisture for her. I had tried wetting her kibble Thurs night but she didn't go for that at all. She ate canned last night with 1/3 fish oil capsule just fine. I will increase the fish oil to half capsule tonight since no sign of runs today with switch to canned food or adding some fish oil.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Glo...Suki started itching and licking her feet non-stop a few months ago and I was determined to find a way to help relieve her without the meds.
> What has worked tremendously for her is providing-iodine and water foot soaks. I also take a cloth and and do a sponge bath on her body if she starts to itch.
> It might stain a tiny bit but I'd rather have my fluffs comfortable, not itch than look pretty.
> I've been using it on Lacie along with her peroxide baths for her mange and her skin looks amazing, she's not itching and hair has finally growing back.
> ...


I liked the recommendations from Dr. Becker, too. She also explains what kind of irritants can effect our fluffs, too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Be careful with the fish oil. I recently read an article about a dog who got very sick, because the fish oil depleted his vitamin e so badly. I'll try to find it and get back to you.

My dogs all started scratching like crazy when I bathed them with Pure Paws, while other members didn't have that problem. It might be a product that you are using. Oatmeal shampoo and conditioners are soothing.

Antihistamines make me very drowsy...I would hate to take them during the day...in fact, I take a sleep aid that is the same medicine and same dose as Benadryl.

Here's the article:

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/can-fish-oil-kill-dogs/


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I liked the recommendations from Dr. Becker, too. She also explains what kind of irritants can effect our fluffs, too.


Dr. Becker just makes sense to me. I would have to say that 99% of what she has to offer whether it's about diet, allergies, disease has worked for my girls.

Glo...I hope your able to research on her site. She really has a lot to offer :thumbsup:

I copied this from her site for you. Maybe one of these rinses may help &#55357;&#56836;
Tips on Choosing Shampoos
From the wide variety of commercial pet shampoos available, choose as you do for yourself, trying to avoid toxic ingredients.

Also avoid shampoos that include oatmeal. Oatmeal has a great reputation as a soothing ingredient, but in animals that have a problem with grain (which is 80 percent plus of allergic dogs!) they are likely to have problems with oatmeal shampoos. Grain-based shampoos may also provide a carbohydrate food source for unwanted yeast and bacteria. The only pets that truly benefit from oatmeal shampoos are those that have poison oak or poison ivy reactions.

“Healthy” shampoos that include essential oils should be used with caution on cats, but they are usually fine for dogs. There are a variety of animal herbal shampoos on the market that are non-drying and safe to use on a very regular basis (several times a week).

And remember, do NOT use human shampoos on pets ... our pH is different. Always test shampoo first on a very small area if you are concerned about your pet reacting.

Options for Rinses
There are several great options for soothing post-bath rinses that can reduce skin irritation and extend time between baths. All homemade rinses should not be used above the head and neck (do not get shampoo or rinses in ears or eyes).

If your dog is stinky (yeasty), consider a vinegar or lemon rinse:

Disinfecting Vinegar Rinse

Add 1 cup vinegar to 1 gallon water.
Pour over dog (from the neck down).
Rub into skin and towel dry.
Do not rinse off.
Deodorizing Lemon Rinse*

Cut one lemon in thin slices and boil in one quart water for 10 minutes.
Cover and let stand for 3 hours until cool.
After shampooing, pour solution over your dog (from the neck down) and massage into skin.
Avoid eyes. Towel dry. Do not rinse off.
*Applying lemon rinse to dark-coated dogs can lighten their hair color if they spend lots of time in the sun. This is not a health hazard, but important to note.

If your dog or cat is prone to hotspots, skin infections or pimples, try this rinse:

Povadone Iodine Rinse*

Add 1 cup povadone iodine (also called “Betadine” or 1% iodine solution from local pharmacies) to 1 gallon rinse water.
Pour over pet from the neck down, towel dry and do not rinse off.
*This solution is iced tea color and will turn white dogs and cats off white. This is not a health hazard, but important to note.

If your dog or cat is restless or irritated from generalized itchiness, try this rinse:

Herbal Tea Rinse

Add 5 green, chamomile or Tulsi tea bags to 2 quarts very hot water, steep until water is cool (I recommend 3 hours to allow for the maximum amount of polyphenols to exit the teabag and enter the water).
Remove tea bags and pour over pet from the neck down.
Massage into skin and do not rinse.
You can also refrigerate used tea bags for a soothing topical poultice for hotspots or rashes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow....Joanne, no oatmeal shampoo. I take back my recommendation. I like Dr. Becker, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly, I think that winter and its dryness and the fact that there are fewer air exchanges with the outside contributes a lot. I suffer from winter itch around my ankles and I find adding a humidifier and an air cleaner is really helpful. I know you have added humidity, but with the house closed up, allergens tend to build up


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Wow....Joanne, no oatmeal shampoo. I take back my recommendation. I like Dr. Becker, too.


Oh Sylvia...I didn't want to disagree with you and thought this was a bit more subtle so you would know, lol. :wub:
Yes...I didn't know this either until Lacie's mange flared up and I was researching day and night.
Who would have guessed Oatmeal shampoo is s a big 'NO NO' for a dog with allergies.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Glo..l know I suggested povidone-iodine rinses and this particular article that I posted on your thread recommends this for hot spots ect. but she does recommend this rinse in another article for dogs with itchy allergies 👍🏻


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

There's an article in the February Whole Dog Journal about helping itchy dogs.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope Patches feel better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor little Patches, I hope she feels better tomorrow 
Once in a while Matilda will start the itching, our vet gives us a shampoo 
that helps some. 
Give precious Patches loves from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well tomorrow afternoon I will stop to buy a lemon and come home and do a bath with a lemon rinse. Then depending on how she is feeling I will or will not give her a puppy cut. From the article I read in the journal it seems the best treatment is to keep her as clean as possible. I may also go invest in an air purifier. That would probably be a healthy investment for both of us. If she isn't better by Monday I will ask for a shampoo kind of suggestion or some such. What I am reading sort of suggests that the antihistamines are not all that effective and that is exactly what I am seeing for Patches. I wonder how much rest either of us will get tonight. We haven't really had a good night's sleep the last 2 nights. I am so concerned and confused. I want to do what is right for her.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My Ben itches non-stop for certain periods of time (allergy related). We were both up all night on many nights.... I was sad and actually hopeless for years. We tried EVERYTHING and nothing we did helped until I found the new drug Apoquel. I am telling you that this was a miracle pill for Ben. It starts to work four hours after they take the pill and they don't need to be on it forever, just when they're itchy. (They should take half a pill in the morning and half in the evening.) My future son-in-law is a vet and he said it's a very safe pill. Ben's cardiologist also agreed that it's a safe medication. Good luck with Patches!!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

ty I will definitely ask my vet about Apoquel tomorrow


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she does better today, sorry to hear she's so uncomfortable Glo.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

When Oliver was alive he had such bad itches I finally took him and had him tested. He was allergic to about everything I was feeding him! And grass of all things. So switched his food and he did have to be on some meds. Lucky for me Oliver preferred concrete!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> My Ben itches non-stop for certain periods of time (allergy related). We were both up all night on many nights.... I was sad and actually hopeless for years. We tried EVERYTHING and nothing we did helped until I found the new drug Apoquel. I am telling you that this was a miracle pill for Ben. It starts to work four hours after they take the pill and they don't need to be on it forever, just when they're itchy. (They should take half a pill in the morning and half in the evening.) My future son-in-law is a vet and he said it's a very safe pill. Ben's cardiologist also agreed that it's a safe medication. Good luck with Patches!!!


Debbie, I hear this is a miracle drug! Unfortunately, around here the vets can not keep it in longer than a day because it is prescribed so much. They give it to those who have the ultimate worse case of allergies first.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok off to the grocery for some apple cider vinegar. I don't think I will shampoo her. I just did that on Monday and yep the shampoo has this "not so soothing oatmeal" in it but NOT any soap . I don't think I can win in the shampoo department. Patches is actually sleeping quietly right now for an hour or more . I did not give her any meds today. I just don't think what she was prescribed was helpful. I will give it to her later IF she seems miserable but for now I think we will go with that rinse asap. Thanks everyone. Tomorrow I will ask vet about that drug mentioned and also medicated shampoo. If any of you have any suggestions of a good shampoo please share. Thanks again.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for Patches and her itchies, Bayleigh is an itchy girl too and Spring is the worst! She has vaccine induced allergies. After trying so many "allergy" shampoos, I find the Spec 10 actually works very well on her.

As far as the apoquel, yes its a lifesaver for our itchy dogs, and yes, Bayleigh is on it, but only 1/4 pill day and night. Do be aware the studies have been small and the drug fairly new, so we don't really have long term results. It is an immune suppresant, so that can create other issues as well. There have been cases where the drug no longer works after a period of time. Bayleigh has been on it 2 years and it is still effective. 

There comes a point where you've tried everything else under the sun and you have to choose between keeping them comfortable and take some chances with medication or let them remain miserable. I tried all natural routes & allergy testing first, but here we are.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I hope Patches feels better soon!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I have one boy with seasonal allergies. I have found this works well and they also sell a spray to use.

DOUXO Calm Shampoo (6.8 fl. oz.)


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well Patches has had a rinse followed by some olive oil added to conditioner and rinsed out. I will use the vinegar as a foot bath next time I take her out and back in to see if it might ease her paw chewing some. I actually gave her 1/3 chlortrimetron instead of her prescription today. I waited until lunch time. Depending on how that works I will either repeat that tonight or give her her prescription at bedtime. I kind of think the prescription is making her more anxious though. Tomorrow I will call the vet about a medicated shampoo or that 'miracle drug". I also have a lemon ready to go but decided on the olive oil and vinegar for today. She is trying to nap this afternoon but yep keeps getting up to itch some. I am sure she is very tired. I too am very tired.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor little Patches...I hope she finds relief soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry that this is wearing both of you out. Did the vet pinpoint what they think it is? Did it just come on? I there anything in the environment or feed that has changed?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

She is on the same food I put her on when I brought her home which is Wellness Core grain free. I did however give her some small pieces of beef hot dog with garlic powder at her training session last Tuesday night so maybe that is the culprit. Trainer said dogs love it and she was right Patches did love it. Probably had the equivalent of 1/4 of a hot dog at the most, but for our little ones, that is enough is my guess. I also use a detergent on the artificial grass I have on the back deck with puppy pads underneath that Patches uses faithfully morning and night or if it is icy and snowy. I have totally rinsed those off thoroughly and actually have taken her out back rather than even using those unless we do get a really bad snow storm etc. I will wash her off good when I bring her back in , in case that is the culprit. I have wracked my brain trying to think of anything that has changed at all. I do know either of those could have done this though. Winters here are very dry which is why I added the humidifier in late Nov as she started showing some signs of itching then. It went away while we were in AZ. I also am using some coconut oil on her paws and rub a little in her coat. She won't eat her food if I add it there though I tried. 

The good news is that at the moment she is sleeping here beside me. I should probably be sleeping too. She seems a little more comfortable right now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glo,

I have a crazy suggestion. One thing that I have always done and do think it helps is to sprinkle baking soda on the carpet (just a little) before vacuuming. I don't want you to ruin your vacuum, but I do it every time. Sprinkle a tiny bit on the carpet, leave it for 5 minutes and then vacuum away. It neutralizes pests and allergens bind to it and are sucked up. Keep Patches out of the room (it is safe around dogs, but no sense in adding to your issues. Also if you are using vinegar on Patches's paws be careful or you may create Mt Vesuvius. If you can get an energy efficient air cleaner it might also help esp. in the winter. Check your power company. I got a $200 nice one for $40 from MassSave. Good luck, hope she feels better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers for you Glo and for little Patches :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

How frustrating. My in laws have a dog that suffers from constant itching-her paws and ears. I feel so terrible for her. She will stay with us sometimes and will scratch and cry and you can SMELL the yeasty smell coming off of her. I have tried dropping hints-and last visit asked my mother in law if her ears had been swabbed and tested... the only response that I got was that she was on steroid drops for her ears. I didn't push because she's not mine and it is not really my position.

You keep mentioning that she has been on the same dog food since you brought her home. Dogs tend to become allergic to things (like the same ingredients in dog foods) when they have it over and over and over and over and.. you get the idea. I'm not saying the food is her problem...

Testing for allergies was unreliable in the past-but it has come a long way. I would urge you to find a vet who will do the testing and help you find out exactly what the problem is... otherwise all you're doing is piling drugs on top of reactions to allergens and still stuffing your dog or exposing your dog with the allergens.. and the poor pup still has issues 

My in laws and we used the same vet-I have recently switched to an integrative vet (Does traditional and holistic medicine) and they seem-to me to have a much better hold on this. I just don't understand why so many vets refuse to find out what is causing the issue-and just hand out pills like it's treats for the dog. And yes-in some cases, pills are the route you have to go-but knowing what you're battling ensure's that you're using the correct ammo and not doing undue damage to your pup.

Good luck, I hope you find a resolution soon.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Actually I did put her on grain free because the breeder told me she had yeasty ears. That is why the grain free. We have had no further yeast issues although I am a little concerned now that the Oatmeal shampoo is not right for her either as a relief. I will be asking for a different shampoo tomorrow should she have another bad night. Once the winter is past and the dry air or the fake grass is no longer a part of her life IF we still have problems I will indeed have her tested for what is causing the problem. Vet's thought was seasonal allergies and gave the pill for relief. I am the one who thinks perhaps the hot dog with garlic which was new , or the detergent to clean the grass could be the culprit. Her digestion is so good. Her stools are normal etc etc. I don't think that part is broke although I could certainly be proved wrong.Another 4 to 6 weeks and our winter will be done. Heat will not run nearly as much and house will not be so dry.

I will surely be trying the baking soda and air purifier. Just healthy kids of things to do for both of us. I have given her her pill for tonight. She is sleeping beside me. Hopefully we will go to bed early and BOTH might get some rest tonight.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glo,

You were not here when Luck got really really sick a few years ago - he spent a lot of time in the hospital and we went to Tufts and Cornell. I almost lost him, twice. He had an underlying liver shunt. The exact cause of the onset of symptoms may never be known, but I was told that for the future I need to be very careful because his liver can not process toxins. Since that time, I have gone virtually chemically free - I use plant based cleaning agents, I don't use a lot of cleaners, instead I rely on more natural cleaners. I use baking soda, vinegar, and salt for a lot of my cleaning. I use a steam mop on the hardwood floors, clean the time on the counter with salt and baking soda along with hot water. Vacuum a lot - 3 times a week. I make sure I take my shoes off before coming into the house. I have air purifiers on, etc. I say this because I really do feel that it has positively made a change in how we feel. I do think that our little ones are more susceptible to chemicals than we are. Guess what, it is actually a lot cheaper too. In my own personal life, I rely on mostly organic foods (and no that is NOT a lot cheaper).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Glo, I just thought of something else that can cause allergic reactions ... just in case you might use them. Fabric softeners and fabric softener sheets. I used to use them on the blankets, sheets and towels ... clothing, too. At that time, I did notice Snowball starting to scratch a lot while in bed. When I read about the allergies associated with the use of fabric softeners ... I started to discontinue their use especially with the sheets and blankets. And, lo and behold ... Snowball's scratching stopped while in bed. So, I think with Snowball the fabric softener sheets were one of the culprits.

As for yeast infections ... moist eyes and paws that are not quite dry can cause yeast infections ... not just foods can cause yeast infections. Too many antibiotics can cause them, too.

Like Walter, we always take off our shoes before coming into the house, too. It's amazing what we can track in from the outside.

I am even thinking about toys ... especially those made in China. I try so hard to find toys made in the USA. Every once in a while I read yet another article. or hear a news report ... about toxic chemicals found in products from China. I hate to think what are in the dyes. Our fluffs put those toys right into their mouths.

And, you are right that the detergent to clean the grass ... or the hot dog with garlic could be the culprit. Garlic can be toxic to our fluff babies.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A medicated shampoo you might want to ask your vet about is called ... Malaseb. It is an antibacterial, anti fungal shampoo that also has a mild conditioner in it. I don't want to jinx anything ... but, it has worked wonders for Snowball.

Snowball had such a problem with licking his paws ... especially the left one. And, then from licking the left paw so much ... he ended up with a yeast infection. So, along with the Otamax ointment treatments ... I started using the Malaise shampoo prescribed by his vet. He no longer scratches and licks his paws ... and, believe me, that was a problem for a long, long time.

Now after his walks ... I shampoo his feet with little bit of the Malaseb shampoo. I always got into a disagreement with Felix because he felt that just wiping Snowball's paws off after a walk was enough. I finally got him to read what Dr. Becker said about that issue. Yes, it is not always convenient to wash off and then dry those pretty little paw toes ... but, all of us wish for our fluffs to feel comfortable and itch free.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

If I was in your situation, the first thing I would do is feed an extremely clean diet for a couple of weeks. That would be probably just organic chicken and maybe sweet potato, and see if there is any improvement. Could take a little while as the skin is extremely irritated. I would want to rule out the food as the problem. There are so many additives and preservatives in commercial dog food, that anything could be the problem. No need to worry about deficiencies for a short period of time. 

Both of my girls were scratching when they were on dry dog food.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Seeing the Vet at noon today. I will ask about the Malaseb shampoo thanks


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

glo77 said:


> Seeing the Vet at noon today. I will ask about the Malaseb shampoo thanks


I noticed on the label that it is made by Bayer. But, I think it still needs to be prescribed by your vet. Also, it is fragrance free ... which I love and especially when it comes to medicated shampoos for our fluffs.

I will be checking in for updates. Hope the vet visit goes well!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

glo77 said:


> Seeing the Vet at noon today. I will ask about the Malaseb shampoo thanks


Good luck. I hope the vet can provide some relief.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well we came home with a steroid . I brought my shampoo in to show her which is free of soaps and she thought it was fine to use. It's a new bottle I have only used it once. I did mention the Malaseb and she agreed that folks do love it and find some good relief with that shampoo. She is leaning towards the detergent on the grass mat thought but we will recheck her on Friday, or I should call if does not seem to respond to the addition of the steroid. She is sleeping beside me now and after lunch I am going to do the same thing


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

glo77 said:


> Well we came home with a steroid . I brought my shampoo in to show her which is free of soaps and she thought it was fine to use. It's a new bottle I have only used it once. I did mention the Malaseb and she agreed that folks do love it and find some good relief with that shampoo. She is leaning towards the detergent on the grass mat thought but we will recheck her on Friday, or I should call if does not seem to respond to the addition of the steroid. She is sleeping beside me now and after lunch I am going to do the same thing


I would not be surprised if it is the detergent on the grass mat. 

Thank you for the update, Glo.

I hope as I type this that both of your are napping peacefully.:tender:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Chlortrimetron actually worked better than benedryl, hydroxizine, or atarax for Bayleigh. The atarax really made her anxious and if I used it for more than 3 days, she would shake 



glo77 said:


> Well Patches has had a rinse followed by some olive oil added to conditioner and rinsed out. I will use the vinegar as a foot bath next time I take her out and back in to see if it might ease her paw chewing some. I actually gave her 1/3 chlortrimetron instead of her prescription today. I waited until lunch time. Depending on how that works I will either repeat that tonight or give her her prescription at bedtime. I kind of think the prescription is making her more anxious though. Tomorrow I will call the vet about a medicated shampoo or that 'miracle drug". I also have a lemon ready to go but decided on the olive oil and vinegar for today. She is trying to nap this afternoon but yep keeps getting up to itch some. I am sure she is very tired. I too am very tired.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can clean the mat with baking soda and hot water. Good luck.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Patches does seem to be more comfortable tonight. She actually used a puppy pad on the deck without the grass cover for me this afternoon. If she does that again before bed then cleaning those grass mats will no longer even be an issue. I do think I will give her chlortrimetron tonight. I think it helps her more than the hydroxizine does and doesn't make her anxious. Maybe she is finally going to respond well and get some good relief. I hope it goes away and stays away.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for little Patches and for you Glo. I hope you both get a good nights rest:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sleep marvelous sleep, wonderful sleep, glorious sleep. Had a good night. I just gave her the chlortrimetron and in an hour or so she can have her second steroid. She is SO much more comfortable and redness is going down. I know this is about the steroid and she really wasn't given very many, just enough to get her comfortable . She is using the puppy pads out on the deck for me now which is great since we are having a winter storm here . My gut still says it was my fault and it was the detergent. Time will tell though if it goes away and stays away. Anyone want to buy some fake grass


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news, she needed some relief and you both needed some rest!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Patches got some relief. Ben always got relief from the steroids also, and I was very thankful for them. About a year ago, though, we found out that the steroids were probably the cause of his serious heart issues , so if the itching continues after the steroids, you might still want to look into Apoquel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

glo77 said:


> Sleep marvelous sleep, wonderful sleep, glorious sleep. Had a good night. I just gave her the chlortrimetron and in an hour or so she can have her second steroid. She is SO much more comfortable and redness is going down. I know this is about the steroid and she really wasn't given very many, just enough to get her comfortable . She is using the puppy pads out on the deck for me now which is great since we are having a winter storm here . My gut still says it was my fault and it was the detergent. Time will tell though if it goes away and stays away. Anyone want to buy some fake grass


Wonderful news for you and Patches! 

Thank you for updating us, Glo.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

harrysmom Oh I know steroids have their own not so good things to look at. For sure this is not a long term kind of fix. I will definitely be asking for the Apoquel if we need it. Patches is now 9 years old. 8 of those years were lived in a cage like area making her breeder the big bucks. I don't know how much time we have. I hope for many good years. She will not suffer for 6 years rather than be comfortable for 2 or 3 if that is how this plays out. I am still betting on that detergent and her blonde mama but time will answer this for us. For today I am glad to have a more although not totally comfortable dog and hopefully on our way to recovery. I do love our vet and I do trust her to do what is best for Patches. She is awesome in my book.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When Lisi was very ill a couple of yrs. ago almost now we had to put her on steroids to stop the bleeding---then we slowly weaned her off. I could hardly wait to get off of them & was scared at the same time the bleeding would return. So far we are ok but I am told that we could always have a set-back. For now I have her on Transfer Factor (recommended by the holistic doctor from Austin, Dr. William Falconer). It is to balance her immune system. (I also give it to Kitzi just because!)


----------

